# road conditions for Santiago Road



## Irvine (Jul 23, 2010)

Just wanted to know if anyone had an update on the road conditions for Santiago Road between Cooks Corner and Jamboree.

thanks in advance


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

click on road closures/evacuations. Parts of Santiago Canyon Road are still closed.

http://www.dot.ca.gov/dist12/


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I ride that route often. Not sure it's opened yet. 
Did go on a 65mile ride today....taking me through Laguna Canyon. Man, got pretty muddy at certain sections!


----------

